# How to join freemasons here at Iloilo City Philippines.



## duanetupas (May 31, 2013)

How can i join freemasons? My grandfather ( my father's uncle) was a mason. When he was still alive my father said that he wanted to join, but my grandfather already died before introducing my father, when i was 16 my father told me this story and i was inspired to join the brotherhood. How can i join? Help me please.


----------



## dfreybur (May 31, 2013)

http://www.grandlodgephils.org.ph/2012/?page_id=30

That is the GL list of lodges and when they meet.  Go to the nearest one about an hour before their meeting and introduce yourself.  Ask how to become a Mason and ask for a petition.  They may want to to come back more than once before giving you a petition so they have time to get to know you.


----------



## polmjonz (May 31, 2013)

IloIlo hosted the Ancom this year back in april.  There appear to be two lodges in IloIlo. Attached is a photo of the grand lodge's PDF listing of lodge it has their meeting dates times and location. It is region VI-A on the chart.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## polmjonz (May 31, 2013)

I wish you well on beginning your journey.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## duanetupas (May 31, 2013)

Thnak you, but i already have a copy of this..


----------



## duanetupas (May 31, 2013)

Thank you, but i dont know any masons still alive. Can you give me tips sir?


----------



## polmjonz (May 31, 2013)

If things are the same as in Manila you should be able to go to the location on the chart a little before their scheduled meeting and intoduce yourself.  Explain what your interested in and what you would like to do.  If you show up a little late there will probably be candidates and other masons outside the lodge room that depending on the degree the lodge is opened in cannot enter at that time. Spend some time talking to them and they will definatly be able to advise you what is your best way forward.

I plan to be in Cebu in december and would love to take my family over to Boracay so if you have not gotten your foot in the door by then I may be able to stop by IloIlo help introduce you to somebody there.

Ingat my friend and keep your eye out for the S&C if you see someone wearing cautiously ask him for advice. "Excuse me Kuyang I am interested in becoming a Mason can you please advise me what I need to do?  Something along those lines may help.  

There is also a user of this forum from a lodge in the Philippines I dont recall his name but I saw it just the other day so if you peruse the recent posts last 2 weeks or so  you should find it.  If I see him ill send him a message to see if he can help you.  He is from a different lodge but the process will be the same and he may know somebody from the local to you lodge.

Another thing remember that patience is important.  This process may not go as fast as you would like but it will happen if it is in your heart.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## polmjonz (May 31, 2013)

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## duanetupas (May 31, 2013)

Thank you for your help sir! Ive heared about he lodge here in the city but i dont know where it is.


----------



## polmjonz (Jun 1, 2013)

I would start by looking near Plaza Libertad that is supposed to be where thr masonic center is locsted.

Sent from my SHV-E210L using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## duanetupas (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks. I would ask my friends if they know where the place is. Im a bit nervous if i would aproach the lodge.


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 2, 2013)

duanetupas said:


> Im a bit nervous if i would aproach the lodge.



It is a step out in faith, yes.  it is also the best first step to become a part of our family.


----------



## polmjonz (Jun 3, 2013)

No need to be nervous if your heart and mind are true.  You should find a group of friends within the walls of the masonic center. 
I will tell you though be prepared to answer some questions and most likely the first will probably be why do you want to be a mason, at least that was the first question I was asked by every mason I met in the process of being initiated. 

Good luck and if I can be of any further help let me know. 
Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## duanetupas (Jun 3, 2013)

My heart and mind is ready, i am just nervous that they might say no. How can i find these group of friends? And i am prepared for any questions and i would answer it honestly.


----------



## duanetupas (Jun 3, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> It is a step out in faith, yes.  it is also the best first step to become a part of our family.



Thank you sir!


----------

